# PINS 11/22-11/23 with a RUBICON FAIL



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I had this trip planned for a while with the intentions of staying for 4 or 5 days and going all the way down to Mansfield. That quickly changed due to the windy days that had been forcated for the 19th-21st. So we decided to head out Tuesday the 22nd and stay till the next evening. Got to the beach around 9:30 while the tide was still up. The driving was pretty rough all the way down. I didnt have to use 4wd but i was spinning my tires the whole way. Only made it to the 35 with half of my gas already gone! :shock: I decided to try it out here for a bit then we would head back towards big shell later on. It was kinda cloudy in the morning but we were getting some action on the frozen mullet we bought. 

















After a couple slot reds and a few mysterious breakoffs we headed down to around 25 where i saw this burial mound looking sand dune. Looked like an interesting spot so we set up camp right in front of it.








Saw some deer...








The View

























Only action at this spot would be some whiting, lots of catfish and this loner pomp that i caught with the first cast. 








Not much action throughout the night. Slept really good in my tent cot bc it was nice and cool at night. Got up the next morning and fished for a few hours with nothing to show for. Packed up and headed north around noon.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Got to around the 13 and made lunch. After a good bite to eat we got back to work. Using cut bait I kept getting small runs and multiple break offs. Even with a 7' leader. Finally I pull this little guy in and let my buddy take a pic with it. He was a solid 40". 




















He was hungry!










While we were packing up we both threw two big baits out as far as we can. My buddy Chinche has a whole whiting on his while I have a big chunk of a bluefish. His reels takes off first! After a good fight he has his first bull red on the beach! 











Then about 10 minutes lates mine gets pick up. At first it thought I was another small shark but after a few seconds I realized it was something much bigger. Gave me a solid 10 min fight and takes the record for my longest bull red. Nothing special but it taped out to 44". 











Turned out to be a decent trip on the beach bc I got my buddy addicted to surf fishing. He already has a beach truck and is now in the market for some surf gear. :lol: 






On Friday the 25th I headed down to south of bob hall for a little day on the beach. Not much action except for the bait steeling bluefish. 












However I didn't manage to help this kid out since no one would. I guess I could see why. He said him and his GIRLFRIEND had been stuck since the Thursday morning. LOL&#8230; After I yanked him out I asked what he planned on doing if he did managed to get across the dunes? His answer of course was, "Nothing, just seeing what it can do." I replied, "Well it cant do that." The jeep still had dealer plates on it and to top it off he broke his front axel. 

 :lol:


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Nice report. Miss PINS, haven't been able to go for a year or so. Pulled out a few geniuses like that myself over the years. Bet his girlfriend was impressed. He got lucky, driving in the dunes is a pretty hefty fine. Unforunately, I don't think Jeep will warranty "stupidity".


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice report! Looks like you guys had fun!

A few of my Jeep buddies went down to PINS back during the summer, they did get some hefty fines for driving where they should not have been driving. You saved that guy lots of cash!


----------



## Friend (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice pic.Look like you guys hada fun trip. I am sorry, as I am new and am still learning. Could someone tell me where is "PINS"?
Thankyou.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Padre Island National Seashore

http://www.nps.gov/pais/index.htm


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

awesome pics love fishing PINS


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, looks like you had an awesome time. I never fished PINS but it’s high on my list. Good Post!!!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Is that Albert in the UT shirt?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

No thats me.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Then you have a freaking identical twin out there in the world. I showed the pic to my wife and asked her who that was and she said "hey that is Albert!" lol

Nice report and pics.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

lol


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

great report and pics

the no driving on the dunes has been in place for years

what a doofus


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

nice save on the jeep


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good story, good fish, good pictures and a little bit of hard core camping. Needs some green and a few stars for that.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Frankly, I'd like to have seen that tool in the Jeep busted by the Park Ranger. I haven't been down to PINS in years and I know you can't/don't drive on the dunes.

Morons like that need to be busted. I wonder if his insurance could deny his claim since the damages were caused in the course of an illegal activity.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Frankly, I'd like to have seen that tool in the Jeep busted by the Park Ranger. I haven't been down to PINS in years and I know you can't/don't drive on the dunes.
> 
> Morons like that need to be busted. I wonder if his insurance could deny his claim since the damages were caused in the course of an illegal activity.


That wasn't on PINS. It was just south of bob hall pier.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice trip, looks like ya'll had a blast. Wishin I was fishin!!!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

WHAT said:


> That wasn't on PINS. It was just south of bob hall pier.


Pretty sure driving in/on the dunes is illegal everywhere in Texas.


----------



## bojotillo (Jun 24, 2008)

Great trip report, maybe some time we can go to PINS together I got the truck and fishing gear, I just don`t know much about PINS, I am thinking of a spring time trip.


----------

